# New Boat



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Speedball2 said:


> go with the 186 StarCraft superfisherman. You can't beat the ride I just bought one last year and it is awesome. You can get the Lund but you pay for the name. My buddy has a Lund and it rides like crap on the water. And with the extra money you can buy a kicker and trolling motor and any graph you want and still have money left over to go to the casino.


I really liked that boat but they only drawback was I had enough carpet with the Sea Rays from the past and for what they wanted for a 2016, I was able to get a 2017.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

casscityalum said:


> I know for me my prep had fish finder added ram mounts added rod track and trees added and Bimini top along with couple other minor non stock features. They also installed all the batteries for trolling motor and mounted the on board charger etc. so some of the time it was waiting for my add ons to come in since they were not in stock items.
> 
> Also one thing I didn't know but they had to install the cup holders in rear and other stuff from factory that was not attached etc so if I had to guess the boat and trailer is shipped but then from there there must be a list of items not installed before shipment.
> 
> ...


Mine was exactly the same and I believe your brother-in-law was the one that introduced me to the same dealer that you used. I am completely satisfied. (kind of should thank your BIL also)


----------



## cuda man (Mar 6, 2008)

Philhb42 said:


> What does a dealer do for "boat prep" once a boat is sold? Going to be two weeks before I get it........


They do more than you think , it got a boat right from the manufacturer and nothing was right


----------



## bigfishy101 (Jul 27, 2016)

cuda man said:


> They do more than you think , it got a boat right from the manufacturer and nothing was right


I worked at my parents dealership all through highschool and college before moving on to my own career. Dealers do a LOT for boat prep and testing. From cleaning up all of the metal shavings that are all over the carpet to making sure everything works properly. This of course includes mounting the engine and other electronics / motors of choice. Not all boats come with windscreens / shields attatched either, some boats that are shipped longer distances from the manufacturer leave the screens wrapped and laying in the boat. Many manufacturers also box up the seats, so the dealer has to unwrap and attach the post to the seat... EXT. Usually there is gas in the tank when you pick it up. It used to be a full tank, but anymore it is more 10-15 gal or so, depending on the dealer and how much they charge. 

A good dealer is going to also make sure the boat is spotless when you pick it up, and last but not least, the best dealers will take you out on the lake to give you a proper run through. All of this adds up pretty quickly and can easily come to $1000 for prep work. Sorry for the long message.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

What dealership does your parents own big fishy?


----------



## bigfishy101 (Jul 27, 2016)

ReeseHunter said:


> What dealership does your parents own big fishy?


I "PM'd" you ReeseHunter, I was not stating the above for any form of advertising. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

Speedball2 said:


> go with the 186 StarCraft superfisherman. You can't beat the ride I just bought one last year and it is awesome. You can get the Lund but you pay for the name. My buddy has a Lund and it rides like crap on the water. And with the extra money you can buy a kicker and trolling motor and any graph you want and still have money left over to go to the casino.


I just picked mine up from AuGres Marine last week. Can't wait to try it out. Just remembered that I had better get my new fishing license to go along with the boat!


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Deer Slayer said:


> I just picked mine up from AuGres Marine last week. Can't wait to try it out. Just remembered that I had better get my new fishing license to go along with the boat!


Good luck on your new purchase and I hope it runs as good as it should.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Speedball2 said:


> go with the 186 StarCraft superfisherman. You can't beat the ride I just bought one last year and it is awesome.


Somebody has a really nice 2015 listed on CL right now. I would love to buy that


----------



## breminnie (Aug 14, 2012)

DFJISH said:


> Well, I had put a small deposit on it and headed home(60 miles) to get the cash balance and truck to haul it home today. In the evening did additional thinking. The rig had no front trolling motor and I wasn't sure I could troll slow enough with the 50hp Merc without one. That meant an added grand. It had no electronics and a good GPS/depth finder would mean another grand. It had no cover and having a custom made snap-on cover would add another $450.00. There was more but the bottom line is I changed my mind.I called the guy this morning and told him the deal was off. My wife and I then returned to Grayling today to cancel the buy and get my deposit back. The seller was very considerate, and told me that TWELVE others had called after I left yesterday. The first intersted guy is coming all the way from Grand Haven to look at it. I'm sure it will be sold before the day ends today. Me? I need to find a fully rigged TILLER with a small enough motor that WILL troll slow enough BY ITSELF to run crawler harnesses. I've got a 14' Starcraft with a 15hp Merc that is a great little setup BUT...at my age, standing up and trying to get to the front end an back is very risky business. I need a FLAT FLOOR with no obstructions between the rear seat and the front. THAT is going to be a tough boat to find. That Lund was a magnificent boat....with expensive accessories missing.


Hi Great read, I was the guy from Grand Haven. LOL. I didnt take it either. I bought a 17 ft alumacraft supreme with a 90 evinrude, trolling motor, full bimini w/ sides & 2 graphs. Glad you were first to call or I would have missed this deal. He text me back and said I was up but already picked up the alumacraft.


----------

